# Malaysian trumpet snails?



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm planing on setting up an el natural tank this week and I was wondering if it would be a good idea to get some mts's for it at some point. I figured they would be good for mixing the fish waste into the substrate but I don't know if they would mix the sand and soil together. What do you think?


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

MTS are always a good idea - they will definitely mix your sand and soil together. But it's a small sacrifice for a nicely aerated substrate! Have fun!


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll send you a few pounds of them if you cover postage... 

Little buggers are very handy, but if you overfeed your fish by one flake of food a week, you'll have a lot of MTS. Still, I'm quite glad I have them, they work the substrate quite well.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the help.

MagpieTear, I'd like to take you up on that offer. wow, a couple of pounds... You must have a lot of snails:jaw:


----------



## tames (Apr 18, 2008)

Just an interesting note.

The MTS do great in soil tanks, and OK in gravel only tanks. I have one tank that has the Eco-Complete substrate in it. The MTS will NOT burrow down. I don't know why. I have many many of them all over the tank, but none in the substrate. In my soil-based tanks, I hardly ever see them when the lights are on.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

I recently set up a 10 gallon with an eco complete substrata and aquarium sand top on it. I threw in a couple of MTS and they seemed fine for the first few days but now are on top of the sand dead. I checked all my parameters and everything is good. Don't know what killed them. I didn't have any fish in the tank, maybe no food for them? Wish I knew.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I recently read somewhere that they don't agree with fresh eco-complete, not sure how accurate that is though (Must be true, I read it on the interwebz!)


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

well mine sure didn't do well! Must be true  will try again at a later date


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

MTS are nice, but I wouldn't consider them absolutely essential for NPTs.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm retracting my previous comment. I may be projecting my own concern about iron dosing, because I have heard "inverts don't like metals in the water, especially copper" so much. I didn't have any problem with my MTS when I used Eco Complete in a 10g. sorry.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had no problems with MTS in eco-complete. I guess it was maybe a week or two after setup that I put them in with the newly placed plants, but like I said, no problems. Must be with very early setup that the problems are occurring.


----------

